
When Science Went Modern - Hooke
http://www.iasc-culture.org/THR/THR_article_2016_Fall_Daston.php
======
dredmorbius
Long-form plays poorly with HN, but if you're curious about the evolution of
the concepts of science, technology, and progress, this is very strongly
recommended.

I really wish HN had better facilities for accommodating this type of
material.

